# Tutorial : How to build a Sample Modeling brass section (with Star Wars crash test!)



## leon chevalier (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi dear VIC fellows!

I've been a bit surprised by the lacking of answer from the sample modeling team when we ask them how to get an orchestral sound with their brass instrument. So I thought I could help here, even with my small experience.

Please take this more as a starting point to find your way with dry instrument than a definitive answer.

I hope this tuto will help some starting composer, or just give some answers to the curious ones.

One last thing: My god video editing is so time consuming ! I've spend more than 10h one this five minutes video... Anyway, there it is :



Leon

EDIT: I've redone this video : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sample-modeling-brass-tutorial-with-kontakt-stock-fx.73115/


----------

